# Lost his battle on Friday



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My Dad passed on Friday after a long battle with cancer. He was 88 years old. He loved Yellow River. In 1963 he built our camp at Wilkerson Bluff and it is still there today. Lots of memories have been made and I will never forget them. He fished from Ginhole to Garniers Landing and was one of the best "RiverRapers" that I know.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. Sorry for your loss Billyb. Lost my dad several months ago as well.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, I heard about it through the grapevine. And I also heard he dang sure knew how to put the fish in the boat.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m Very sorry Billy. I miss mine every day. Memories.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I was about 6 when he taught me to run the motor. He used hand signals to give directions. He could set 50 lines and find every one without flagging them. I have to mark all of mine because those bushes look the same to me. He taught me how to fish, but I just don't catch much. Still fun trying.


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Sorry for your loss. Been thinking about my Dad a lot today. He passed 6 months ago today. Time flies.

Cherish the good times with the ones you love while you can.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have been there Billy, my heart goes out to ya.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers to ya. Miss my parents badly, and it's been many years.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Tough times, Billy. Now you can pray TO him instead of FOR him.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry fer your loss Billy!!! Prayers to your family fer comfort in the days ahead!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Billy, sounds like we grew up fishing the same areas. I learned how to hunt squirrels and duck at Wilkinson Bluff and fought many gator gar in the Gin hole. My dad is 82 and I try to take him fishing every chance I get. Going to the beach today and hopefully to the mingo/trigger hole this weekend. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry that you lost your Dad ,Billy.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Respect, sorry for your loss


----------



## Barnacled (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.
Cancer sucks big time.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Just saw this - Sorry for the loss. It looked like you were really good to him in his last years. congrats on having a great dad and being a good son.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, cherish those memories!


----------

